# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Phấn phối máy bơm chữa cháy chạy xăng Tonhatsu V20D2S 8.6 KW

## qwerty

Máy bơm chữa cháy chạy xăng Tonhatsu V20D2S 8.6 KW Mới 95% là dòng máy bơm được thiết kế bằng thép không rỉ, chống mài mòn, máy có hệ thống khởi động bằng động cơ đề điện và bằng tay, có đồng hồ chỉ mức thông số, máy có công suất và cột áp cao, có thể làm tốt bơm được lượng lớn. Bên cạnh đó máy sử dụng nhiên liệu là xăng, có trọng lượng không nặng và người xài có khả năng di chuyển máy một cách dễ dàng.
thông tin KỸ THUẬT:

Công suất (KW) : 8.6
 Tiêu thụ nhiên liệu (Lít/h) : 4.9
 Bình ắc quy : 12V - 14Ah
 hãng sản xuất : TOHATSU
 nơi sản xuất : Nhật Bản
 bảo hành : 12 tháng
 Giá bán: 30,000,000 vnđ (Chưa có VAT)

ĐẶC ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT:

bơm nước chữa cháy chạy xăng Tonhatsu V20D2S 8.6 KW Mới 95% cột áp cao, bơm được luu lượng lớn.

Bồn chứa nhiện liệu bằng thép, chống rò rỉ, ăn mòn.

Hệ thống khởi động bằng động cơ, đề điện và bằng tay, có đồng hồ chỉ mức thông số.

Sử dụng xăng, dễ dàng vận chuyển, trọng lượng nhẹ.

Được nhập từ nước ngoài nguyên chiếc từ Nhật Bản với đầy đủ giấy tờ chứng nhận CO/CQ.

bảo trì 12 tháng.

dùng CHÍNH:

máy bơm nước chữa cháy chạy xăng Tonhatsu V20D2S 8.6 KW Mới 95% dùng nhiều trong phòng cháy cứu hỏa, cứu hỏa.

PHƯƠNG THỨC MUA HÀNG

- Đặt hàng online tại Website: maybomnuocpccc.vn

- Gọi hotline: 0822534548

- Địa chỉ: 67 Mai Chí Thọ, Phường An Phú, Quận 2

mô tả THƯƠNG HIỆU:

TOHATSU là thương hiệu sản xuất chuyên về máy bơm chữa cháy có tiếng tại Nhật Bản. Với lịch sử hình thành và tân tiến hơn 100 năm, sản phẩm Tohatsu đang dần chiếm được sự tin cậy của người tiêu ứng dụng bởi chất lượng sản phẩm và giá cả phù hợp. Với đội ngũ sản xuất chuyên nghiệp, dây chuyền kỹ thuật tiên tiến & hiện đại, Tohatsu đang là một trong những dòng máy bơm nước chữa cháy vượt trội được bày cung cấp trên toàn thế giới.

mô tả NHÀ CUNG CẤP:

đại lý TNHH cửa hàng cung cấp máy bơm nước Thuận Hiệp Thành là đại lý chuyên kinh doanh bơm nước nhập khẩu, máy bơm nước chính thương hiệu, bơm nước giá rẻ, từ các mẫu máy bơm dân dụng đến máy bơm nước chuyên dụng của các hãng bơm nước có tiếng trên thế giới. Đến với cửa hàng cung cấp máy bơm nước Thuận Hiệp Thành, quý khách hàng hãy yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như dịch vụ. Sản phẩm của đại lý luôn được cam kết: hàng chính hãng, xuất xứ nguồn gốc rõ ràng, bảo hành chu đáo và đặc biệt giá bơm nước tốt nhất thị trường. Song song với vận hành bán, đại lý cung cấp máy bơm nước Thuận Hiệp Thành đồng thời tham khảo và triển khai rắp đặt máy bơm nước cho các cá nhân và cửa hàng trên toàn quốc. Những khách hàng thân thiết của công ty như: đại lý cổ phần Sữa Việt Nam VINAMILK, đại lý TNHH VINPEARLAND Nha Trang, Bệnh viện Đa khoa Hoàn Mỹ Sài Gòn, Trung tâm nước sạch & môi trường tỉnh Sóc Trăng, cửa hàng thành lập và Địa ốc Hòa Bình,... Để được báo giá bơm nước nhanh nhất, quý khách có thể làm tốt liên hệ qua số hotline của của đại lý chúng tôi.

VẬN CHUYỂN:

Giao hàng miễn phí trong khu vực nội thành (Quận 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11, Tân Bình, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thành, Bình Tân, Tân Phú), có khả năng tính phí đối với khu vực ngoại thành Tp.HCM.
 Đối với quý khách ngoại tỉnh: công ty sẽ chuyển hàng tận nơi, chuyển chành xe, chuyển phát nhanh hoặc đường bưu điện (mọi chi phí vận chuyển khách hàng thanh toán).
 Giao hàng trong vòng 24h kể từ khi xác nhận đơn hàng.

cửa hàng phân phôi máy bơm nước Thuận Hiệp Thành chuyên cung cấp : Bơm chữa cháy Yokohama
​Địa chỉ: 837 Đường 3/2 Phường 7 Quận 11
Điện thoại: (08) 22534548 - 0909 254 154
website Máy bơm nước chữa cháy bằng điện : maybomnuocpccc.vn

----------

